# Door vapor barrier "goo" removal.



## Ţĥıπģ₣ıѕђ (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm about to redo my doors in my Subaru ( among other areas ), and the clear vapor barrier has the standard black goo holding it on. The car had the passenger window replaced years ago and it is all over..... What works well to remove it? I don't want to just be trying random products.

The Second Skin guys are going to love me after this order.


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

WD-40 should work fine. If not Goo Gone has a pretty good rep. Just remember to clean all areas that you will be sound-proofing with denatured alcohol before application of said sound-proofing.


----------



## basicxj (Jan 1, 2008)

The goo is usually butyl rubber rope caulk. As mentioned, WD40 will remove it, but 99% isopropyl alcohol, varsol, naptha will all do the same without leaving the silicone residue behind to hinder adhesion for your deadener.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

First thing to do is pull enough off to make a little ball. Then use that ball to dab at what's still on the door. You should be able to get most of it off. That way, when you clean the surface with one of the solvents already suggested, you'll have less mess to deal with. My favorite solvent for cleaning up butyl is mineral spirits, followed by denatured alcohol to degrease the surface.


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

A heat gun can also be a big help, and I 2nd the vote for denatured alcohol.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I do what Rudeboy said, and if its still sticky I save it. Hopefully it is soft butyl and they did not shoot urethane all over your door. That stuff you have to cut off.


----------



## Ţĥıπģ₣ıѕђ (Dec 10, 2009)

Would butyl be extremely soft and smear very easily? This crap is everywhere!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

rudeboy's trick is the best.... or use paper shop rags and wipe it off, but it will smear. goo-gone gets rid of the smear really easily , and finish off with denatured alcohol


using a heat-gun just makes it worst...it's already diarrhea soft.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Resurrecting a dead thread...

All the suggestions above sound good. I'll probably use Goo-Gone. Once the door is deadened, how should I put the vapor barrier back on? Silicone caulk in place of the butyl rope?

Thx.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Bump

Another idea: Before removing the vapor barrier and "goo", run a permanent marker next to it so you know where to put it back on.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

your best bet would be seal off the door with second skin instead of reinstalling the factory plastic.


----------

